# Slide AM 140 8.0



## Felix57 (25. Mai 2011)

hallo,
ich habe mir anfang des Jahre das slide 8.0 gekauft, möchte mir jetzt Fat Albert 2.40 drauf machen, weiß jemand ob die Problemlos draufpassen?

gruß
Felix57


----------



## bookutus (25. Mai 2011)

Sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (25. Mai 2011)

passt


----------



## Felix57 (25. Mai 2011)

bookutus schrieb:


> Sollte passen.



ok, dann werd ich sie mir gleich mal bestellen, sind seit heute wieder verfügbar, sie waren lange Zeit nicht zu bekommen.
danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Felix57 (25. Mai 2011)

so ein Mist, hab leider nur den rear bekommen.


----------



## Rad0n_s4x (26. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage! Slide AM 8.0? Ist das ein 2010er Modell? Bei den Neuen gibts ja nur 6,7 und 9... 

Kenne die Vorjahresmodelle gar nicht! Gibts da vielleicht mal nen Link oder gar ne Übersicht? Wäre toll!!!


----------



## chrisNOM (26. Mai 2011)

war das forsaison modell 

iszt im specheft noch gelistet.


----------



## Felix57 (26. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> war das forsaison modell
> 
> iszt im specheft noch gelistet.



genau so ist es .


----------



## FFreak (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe du hast dir schon andere Laufräder gekauft...?!?! 
Mit dem FA auf dem X1800 LRS wirst du bei artgerechtem Luftdruck von ca. 1,7 Bar je nach Körpergewicht nicht glücklich......


----------



## Felix57 (27. Mai 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dir schon andere Laufräder gekauft...?!?!
> Mit dem FA auf dem X1800 LRS wirst du bei artgerechtem Luftdruck von ca. 1,7 Bar je nach Körpergewicht nicht glücklich......



nein leider noch nicht, hab ihn mir mal draufgemacht mal sehn, original war ja der Rocket Ron 2.40 drauf, wenn ich die zwei jetzt so vergleiche kam der mir breiter vor, kann das sein?


----------

